# a dorky request



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

if you got myspace, add me.

http://www.myspace.com/heavensmist


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Ok i have sent you a friend request


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

I think I'm hans enzenberg on myspace, but I forgot my password.


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

i'm agentcooper on myspace...i've just signed up for it very recently and i don't have any friends  ...probably 'cause i don't have a pic on there yet...

so anyhooo, i wish you guys would friend me, as well...make sure you let me know who you are (on this site).


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

I see you sent me a friends request for my Porcupine Tree site. Very cool!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

:wink:


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2005)

i'd send you a friend request but im not gonna for the same reason i don't post my picture up on here.

I just have a thing about that & this website ( no offense to anyone)


----------



## fingertingle (Sep 29, 2005)

SoulBrotha said:


> i'd send you a friend request but im not gonna for the same reason i don't post my picture up on here.
> 
> I just have a thing about that & this website ( no offense to anyone)


Ha. Yeah. I fear someone would leave an open comment on my page, "SO HOW'S YOUR MENTAL ILLNESS GOIN'?"


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 19, 2005)

agentcooper said:


> i'm agentcooper on myspace...i've just signed up for it very recently and i don't have any friends  ...probably 'cause i don't have a pic on there yet...
> 
> so anyhooo, i wish you guys would friend me, as well...make sure you let me know who you are (on this site).


No, there's a picture of you on there. And to think I always thought you were a girl, not some 24-year-old guy named Garrison living in Hollywood.


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Yeah, agentcooper, you need to link it or something...then you need to sue this guy for using your name! Btw, who is Terri Garr?

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

shes on my friends list and i know its her even though there isnt a pic cause it says utah and female.


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

thanks sb  you are my very first friend.


----------

